# When it rains,it pours



## John Bredin (Dec 30, 2014)

Wall collapse at Morton Salt facility in Chicago engulfs cars at neighboring car dealership in flowing salt. http://chicago.suntimes.com/news-chicago/7/71/247701/building-collapse-reported-morton-salt-north-side


----------



## XHRTSP (Dec 30, 2014)

Well that parking lot won't be icing over this winter.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Dec 31, 2014)

Got Tequila?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 31, 2014)

Morton Salt! Eh, that's a lot of salt.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2014)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Got Tequila?


I like the cut of your jib. I'll bring the limes.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 31, 2014)

> A European superstition holds that *spilling salt* is an evil omen.


I would say it was for the car dealership.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spilling_salt


----------



## Anderson (Jan 1, 2015)

So if it got into the engines might we have a salt and battery?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 1, 2015)

Badda Bing! LOL Have you taken over for Alan with the jokes Cliff?


----------

